# Upset stomach, passing blood and mucus



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Ok before I start he's going to the vets first thing tomorrow but I'm just wondering if anyone else has went through something similar or any ideas. Long story but when I got Blu he was on Royal Canin and was fine then I slowly introduced JWB and his stomach got a bit runny and we mentioned it to the vets but he didn't seem concerned and said just put him fully on JWB. So we did and he was bringing up undigested food and upset stomach plus itching like crazy! So put on back on Royal Canin and all went away. But the problem is it's started again and the only thing it can be is because Cheeko is on JWB and bits get under the cooker etc so Blu manages to get them. On Monday I got up with Blu and I know I should have carried him but he got into the kitchen before me and Cheeko's food he hadn't ate was still down and Blu ate it all. I got as much out his mouth as I could but now he's started brining up undigested Royal Canin and is passing mucus and blood and his stomach his runny. He's probaly managed to get other bits lying around since Monday. I know it would be simple to put Cheeko onto the Royal Canin aswell but... That makes him ill! So only thing we can do is change both their food onto the same one (puppy and adult) but then it could be a hit and miss with Blu's stomach again. The only thing that can be doing it is the JWB but will still get him vet checked tomorrow. I was thinking about feeding RAW but being veggie I'm not too comfortable buying meat but if it helps Blu then I'll do it. Either that or Nature's Diet because the Hill's food doesn't seem to have that great of ingrediants. So basically anyone got any ideas or food suggestions?


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Sounds bit like colitis, Arnie had recurring colitis till I put him on Arden Grange and Nature Diet royal canin and many others didnt suit him, Been great ever since. But best go the vets tomoz like you say. You'll poss get some science plan or royal canin meat to settle the tummy along with powder or tablets or both for a few days to calm it all down again.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

Nature diet is a very good food, and often used by owners whose dogs do suffer intolerances to dried food.

It does sound as though you dog could be suffering a bout of colitus, Am you are visiting your vet tomorrow I would see what he says and then maybe post again with the information


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

Also do mention to your vet that you dog is regurgitating undigested food as this could indicate other problems.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks. I did think it sounds like colitis because our friend had 2 dogs before who both had it with similar symptoms. Luckily Cheeko is fine with Nature Diet because he gets it mixed with JWB. If it is colitis then I'll just need to hope Blu is ok with it aswell!


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Smarty Pants said:


> Also do mention to your vet that you dog is regurgitating undigested food as this could indicate other problems.


With the undigested food it seems to also be when he is excited. It can be right after playing and he was excited at a dog show on Sunday and was sick in the ring. We've never had a dog with a sensitive stomach they all seem to have ones made of steel!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

I would be concerned if they were being sick and having no or few bowel movements for any period of time .


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Smarty Pants said:


> I would be concerned if they were being sick and having no or few bowel movements for any period of time .


He's going often just he's not passing as much as when his bowel movements are normal. He's more than lively enough and well within himself. He's looking for food so it's not that he isn't hungry or not going to the toilet. Unless we saw the blood/mucus and upset stomach then we wouldn't think a single thing was wrong with him.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

That's me just back from the vet. Couldn't get seen until 4. She's 99% sure it's colitis. Took a poo sample along with us aswell. He's been put on Royal Canin Sensitive tins. The first ingrediant is animal deriatives so I'm not too happy about that.. If he's fine on it then I might slowly try adding ND into it because the ingrediants are better. Plus it's half the price! We explained about Cheeko and she suggested feeding him Bakers again because it's pretty good quality  So for now Cheeko's only on ND until I can find another hard food both of them can get. Blu's insurance is the free KC one so I don't know if I should claim it or not because I'm not too sure about insurance  I was hoping to change after the free period was up because the vet said Argos is pretty good.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

I had a dog that was put on a prescription diet. I was fortunate enough to have advice from an very knowledgeable vet (many do not know about food) I moved onto nature diet and there was a vast improvement.


----------



## Aly12 (Oct 19, 2008)

Why don't you give Burns a phone and explain to them what you are going through and they will probably send you some free samples. I have been using Burns since we got Molly and have never had any problems with it. This is the website for them Burns Pet Nutrition - Real Food For Pets


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

Aly12 said:


> Why don't you give Burns a phone and explain to them what you are going through and they will probably send you some free samples. I have been using Burns since we got Molly and have never had any problems with it. This is the website for them Burns Pet Nutrition - Real Food For Pets


IT reads to me that the vet has prescribed a vet food (could be wrong) Sometimes dry feeding does aggrevate these type of conditions.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

I have just reread your post after your return from the vets, I would steer clear of bakers at all costs, but I guess you know that by the face you have posted at the side of that suggestion.


----------



## Aly12 (Oct 19, 2008)

Burns also do wet food now as well as dry


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

The vet has prescribed Royal Canin Sensitive wet food. She thinks the hard food is swelling too much for his stomach so that's why it's coming up undigested so it's making the colitis worse aswell. I'll wait a week or 2 before trying other food because want to let his tummy settle first. He's been fed twice with the new food and so far so good. Hopefully wet food will do the trick. Shame it smells not so nice!

With the Bakers, Cheeko was on it and he was always hyper then I put him on JWB and there was a huge difference right away. Somehow I think if he was still on Bakers he wouldn't put up with Blu because he was pretty snappy on it.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Well he's just done his first poo with the new food and it was almost normal so fingers crossed this has been the problem. He was rather chuffed with himself kicking his back legs out!


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Well he's just done his first poo with the new food and it was almost normal so fingers crossed this has been the problem. He was rather chuffed with himself kicking his back legs out!


Nice to hear that, feels silly yet so good when they're poop is near normal, I remember checking everything Arnie did for ages just to make sure all was ok  hopefully this will be the end to tummy probs


----------

